# Gun TIPS ! Post your Gun tip ideas here!



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Gun TIPS ! Post your Gun tip ideas here! :101:

Hey guys I am starting a new series of GUN TIP videos on my Youtube channel so I thought you all would have some good GUN TIP ideas to share.
I am no gun expert, just a recreational shooter so post any ideas you have that you feel like sharing. Need ideas for more GUN TIP videos.
Hopefully will be a good resource for people. Here is the link to my first in the series. Thanks & Aloha!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunsocks work Great and protect your guns from nicks and scrathes in the gun safe


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Speaking of socks, tube socks are great for storing spare cylinders for the Ruger convertible revolvers in. Keeps them from getting dinged up in your range bag.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

When a new gun comes into the home, every person in the house that could possibly handle the gun needs to learn it's operation and how to safety check it, even if they never plan to shoot the gun.

That's the first thing I do when I bring a new gun in. After all these years, it's generally something like "Honey, here's a new-to-us gun. Typical Mauser action, safety is here." or "This gun has a garand-like action, here's the bold hold open & release button. Magazines load like this..." etc.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Have one with you at all times. Like a spare tire you may never need it, but if you do and don't have it life begins to suck big time at that point


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Can only echo what Sarge7402 had to say..and maybe only add..a mini .22 wheel gun in the shirt pocket is infinitely superior to a .416 Nitro Express locked up in the pickup in the parking lot.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

BW I gotta quite speed reading. At first I thought you said skirt pocket


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> BW I gotta quite speed reading. At first I thought you said skirt pocket


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

First rule of a gunfight: Have a gun. Twenty six seconds left, sorry.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If the gun is a toy the tip should be Orange.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Use orange ducktape on the tip of your gun so you have more time to aim and shoot without the other guy shooting back.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

All guns are loaded.
Never point a gun at anything you do not want to destroy.
Trigger discipline-- always.
Front sight focus, trigger squeeze.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The end with the hole in it points toward bad guy! 

Tango put it out there already...
All guns are loaded.
Never point a gun at anything you do not want to destroy.
Never put your finger on the trigger until you have a clear site on what you intend to destroy and what is behind what you intend to destroy.
Never pass a loaded gun to anyone.
Always double check a gun that was passed to you to make sure it is empty.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Every year on your birthday, buy yourself a gun that is closest in caliber to your age. When you are 17 year old, buy a .17 cal. When you are 22, a .22 caliber. Once you start getting older, you get into some really fun selections - a .357 at 35 years old and at 50 look out!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Every year on your birthday, buy yourself a gun that is closest in caliber to your age. When you are 17 year old, buy a .17 cal. When you are 22, a .22 caliber. Once you start getting older, you get into some really fun selections - a .357 at 35 years old and at 50 look out!


My dad is in his 80's so I guess i need to buy him a mortar for his next birthday.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

If your attacker has grabbed the end of yer rifle or shotgun, take a hard step back and pull the trigger. Your perp wont let go. its a death fight. when you step back it pulls the barrel to the chest. its your only choice at this point. the time for advanced directives and negotiations is over. practice with your broom.

big step back, bang!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Every year on your birthday, buy yourself a gun that is closest in caliber to your age. When you are 17 year old, buy a .17 cal. When you are 22, a .22 caliber. Once you start getting older, you get into some really fun selections - a .357 at 35 years old and at 50 look out!


when can a girl build a 300 black out?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Two is one, One is None. ALWAYS have a back-up.

When seconds count, the police are just minutes away.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Gun TIPS ! Post your Gun tip ideas here! :101:
> 
> Hey guys I am starting a new series of GUN TIP videos on my Youtube channel so I thought you all would have some good GUN TIP ideas to share.
> I am no gun expert, just a recreational shooter so post any ideas you have that you feel like sharing. Need ideas for more GUN TIP videos.
> Hopefully will be a good resource for people. Here is the link to my first in the series. Thanks & Aloha!


Good job! Helping others out with info is a noble path. Hate to be critical but if it's a "30 second gun tip" shouldn't it only be 30 seconds long rather than 2:12?


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Here are a few of mine:

Barrel break-in is nonsense. Just shoot it. The shot one, clean one, shoot two , clean again, blah blah blah. Just shoot it.

Don't clean you barrel as much as you have been taught. I was trained to clean my barrel until it shined. We were cleaning the accuracy out of it. My long range gun (LRG) is a precision .243 based on a Rem 700 action. I have just under 1000 rounds though it. I have cleaned it TWICE. First time was at a few hundred rounds and the second was at about 500. After each cleaning, it would take 20 rounds or so for it to settle back in. I can lay down a cold bore shot at 1000 yards with this gun and hit MOA. When you do clean the barrel, just run some lubed patches though it. Unless it has critters living in it or you are shooting corrosive WARSAW pact ammo, don't scrub it. Well, my opinion.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

shotlady said:


> when can a girl build a 300 black out?


Anytime a girl wants to build a gun is fine with me!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

woohoo, I will be needing a 50 cal this year!!! 

Shotlady, a 300 blackout is a 30 cal so if your over 30.... build it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still staring at a piddly .32 auto. I bet the people who use the metric system have a bit more fun. Your 20 you get a 20mm. That's completely not fair.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

One Piece Cleaning rods and rod guides to protect your chamber and muzzle crowns from damage by cleaning


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

shotlady said:


> when can a girl build a 300 black out?


I just finished a 300 black out upper, and its a blast to shoot... You should make the time to build one for buy one....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As a right handed, right eyed shooter, (when shooting handguns) I try to slightly push out with my Right Hand and Slightly pull in with my left hand. This tends to stabilize the firearm and allows me more consistent shot placement.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is my tip: If you have a type 56 SKS, or any other sks that does not accept the abundant, aftermarket stripper clips take a small, round file and open up the stripper clip guide on the bolt carrier. Take a little off each side until they just fit. This simple modification does not affect the way the Yugoslavian or Chinese surplus clips fit. The rifle runs reliably and the clips feed smoothly and quickly.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Always keep your gun clean and in good working order...the two loudest sounds in the world is when you pull the trigger and nothing happen or when it goes "boom" unexpectedly.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Seek firearm training. Doesn't have to by high-speed low drag black hat crap. An Appleseed shoot is a great place to start. Even if you're an experienced shooter continue to get quality instruction. Do you really need an excuse to spend a couple days shooting with like minded people?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Hyper extension of the AK safety mechanism over the top dust cover can result in an accidental discharge.
Caused by using full auto AK parts in a semi auto AK. There is a video on that by Fire mountain outdoors channel.
Check your AK and the video and don't extend the safety over the top cover, unless is is just to test your weapon.
Make certain it is unloaded first! Raising the safety too high pulls back the trigger! SAFETY FIRST!

"The parts kits that are used in these builds are from full auto military AKs that have been de-milled. The problem is the safety selectors are full auto. When all the full auto parts are installed (auto sear) this would not happen. An easy fix is to grind down the section of the safety selector where it comes in contact with the disconnector. Visually mark the section and remove just that section. Leave the other section that does not make contact with the disconnector. This will allow the safety selector to work with out it going into a possible accidental discharge. You will only remove about 3/8" metal on the left side leaving the right side as it is"- metaltrooper

Here is the Firemountain video demo:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

why does a 30 second gun tip take a little over 2 minutes?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's my tip:
When shooting black powder, you can determine the powder load by placing the ball in your lightly cupped hand, and pouring powder over it until the ball is completely covered. That will be the proper load for that projectile, to within a grain or 2. Fortunately with BP there is a lotta room for SWAG. But surprisingly, this technique actually works.

Another tip:
Use 3in1 oil. Great stuff for guns and sewing machines.

And finally:
Don't shoot yourself.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The end with the hole in it goes towards the thing you want to put holes in?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Gun TIPS ! Post your Gun tip ideas here! :101:
> 
> Hey guys I am starting a new series of GUN TIP videos on my Youtube channel so I thought you all would have some good GUN TIP ideas to share.
> I am no gun expert, just a recreational shooter so post any ideas you have that you feel like sharing. Need ideas for more GUN TIP videos.
> Hopefully will be a good resource for people. Here is the link to my first in the series. Thanks & Aloha!


Try using a razor blade to cut a cross shape in a rubber baby bottle nipple and taping it over the end of the barrel of a .22 rifle. Had a yankee pal from Illinois who claimed that quieted it down quite a bit.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you wanna keep dust out of the muzzle, then use those finger cots (I think they're called). they're like finger-condoms that you use to keep a cut or bandaid clean. Just the right size to roll over your muzzle, and you can shoot thru them.

Finger Cots, Latex Finger Cots & Dispenser in Stock - Uline


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Try using a razor blade to cut a cross shape in a rubber baby bottle nipple and taping it over the end of the barrel of a .22 rifle. Had a yankee pal from Illinois who claimed that quieted it down quite a bit.


While I can see it keeping the bore clean/cleaner, I would trust what a guy from ILLannoyed told you. They lie all the time especially if they're a politician. Just look at how many Illannoyed governors are in or went to jail.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

308 load data Bolt Action gun only
42.5 gr of RL 15 
Nosler 180 gr Ballistic tip 
COL 2.815 
Primer CCI BR2


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't be like the one guy I had to respond to on an ambulance call a couple years ago and when cleaning your gun, unload it first so you don't shoot yourself in the hand.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Gun tip of the day: Don't try to shoot JHP rounds in a Nazi era 1943 Walther P-38's, stick with FMJ.

Further bonus tip: It's especially fun to shoot ammo from the Tula Arsenal in Nazi P-38's… Russian ammo from a Soviet era factory in a Nazi gun… there's a bit of revenge for that invasion, Adolf.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Nazi era 1943 Walther P-38.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*30 second Gun Tip #2*

30 second Gun Tip #2 :violent:






PS This video is a lot closer to 30 seconds but still need to allow space for the artist (myself) to breathe!

Note: This is a MACV RECONDO training course tip.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> 30 second Gun Tip #2 :violent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nut case first class. Also common way to quiet down the safe on an AK is to wrap a rubber band around it. Note if you are close enough to hear the safe released you are already dead.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nut case first class. Also common way to quiet down the safe on an AK is to wrap a rubber band around it. Note if you are close enough to hear the safe released you are already dead.


MACV RECONDO taught this for a reason. In the Triple Canopy jungles of Vietnam, it's a sound worth knowing. Just because VC takes off a safety doesn't mean they know exactly where you are. Recognizing that sounds gives you a chance to open fire first or duck & cover.
RE: Rubber bands: VC hooches didn't come with a desk containing pencils, paper clips, or rubber bands.

Man you can't have some fun in a video without being called a nut case. :rofl3:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They never used the safety and others that did used a rubber band. You need to apply a little critical think when someone tells you this stuff.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great information. I have a Zastava/Century Npap. I looked and without the dust cover on I can over extend the safety exactly as seen in the video. I have never attempted to modify the safety and it is quite difficult to manipulate. When the dust cover is installed there in a bulge that prevents the safety from overextending that effectively eliminates the problem. If you plan on tampering with the safety or changing to some other dust cover you will be in trouble.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

SO... Smitty you really think it's better to have soldiers be completely oblivious to what that sound is? Really?
In addition, metallic sounds carry HUNDREDS of feet in the jungle, so your assertion that if you hear that sound you are already dead is totally bogus.
My next video will be from a cloud rainforest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> SO... Smitty you really think it's better to have soldiers be completely oblivious to what that sound is? Really?
> In addition, metallic sounds carry HUNDREDS of feet in the jungle, so your assertion that if you hear that sound you are already dead is totally bogus.


 Being a soldier was my life choice I have a pretty good idea what is important. The quote you made was from a movie and has been used several times.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Why are you bashing basic LRRP training?*
I didn't quote any movie... I said "the AK-47 makes a distinctive sound BEFORE it's fired..." that is not a movie quote.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gun tip use CLP sparingly a little goes a long way. M4 likes a wet bolt. Remove and replace lube in a dusty environment. Knock off heavy carbon and re-lube when you are unable to do test fires. One weapon at a time on a fire team being cleaned. Those are gun tips.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I take it you didn't run LRRP missions.
You do your gun tips, I'll do mine.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have found that my AK safety sounds exactly like a 1911 when I click it. When I cycle the action, it sounds just like a 12 gauge.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Probably noises you don't want to make on LRRP jungle combat missions.
Viet Minh soldiers said it was easy to ambush the French soldiers because the French always used Soap and they could smell the soap a long ways off in the jungle.
So... think twice before you take a bath!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> I take it you didn't run LRRP missions.
> You do your gun tips, I'll do mine.


I'm sort of curious; did you? What is your background?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Probably noises you don't want to make on LRRP jungle combat missions.
> Viet Minh soldiers said it was easy to ambush the French soldiers because the French always used Soap and they could smell the soap a long ways off in the jungle.
> So... think twice before you take a bath!


_Personal_ experience by being op-for for German special forces (and beating them); it is more than just not bathing or showering. It is also diet.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

What was unique about MACV RECONDO school in Vietnam is that the final part of the course for students was a live LRRP combat mission behind enemy lines. Failure against live VC resulted in death. It's real when the enemy marks your PASS/FAIL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am assuming you read a book on this subject. Sorry to be so cold but real world and the stuff in some of those books have little in common.
And you can bet your tail I have walked the walk. Next your are going to quote the one about smelling American soldiers 5 clicks way from the cigarettes they smoked.
When I have time I will get one of my AK47's out and show you how to make the safety real quiet without damaging the weapon. Do you know what makes the click on one?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I will try your rubber band trick on my AK. Glad to see any videos or PICS you make on the subject. And I am doing a spyderco knife video in the rainforest tomorrow! By the way VC smoked different tobacco. i.e. non US cigs, that gave them away!

Here is a book you might like SOUL PATROL by one of the first Black LRRP soldiers. I just like to read:

Soul Patrol - Ed Emanuel - Google Books

Anyway this entire discussion gave me an Idea for a Tavor quieter safety mod. So something good came out of it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If I had to offer a tip on guns it would be take a safety course and lessons. Well worth it. Should be mandatory if you ask me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

my gun tip is regarding M16/AR15/M4 marksmanship

1. acquire an Accu Wedge and install it on your rifle to get the woble from the lower and upper receiver under control. this will improve your accuracy.

2. make sure your cheek weld is at the same spot when you zeroed your rifle. I allow the tip of my nose to touch the charging handle as a reference point for my cheek weld, this way I'm consistent where I rest my face on the stock of my rifle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have all the tools/chemicals to clean, lube and work on each of your firearms. If you have less than 100 rds for each get more, for SHTF much more. Preferably what the guns shoot well and what they are sighted in for.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Definitely need way more than 100 rounds!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Definitely need way more than 100 rounds!


Yes, and when the value of your ammunition stash exceeds the purchase price of your house, it's OK to stop buying "stock up" rounds.

BTW I am not actually joking here.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Have spare parts. What parts you should have on hand depends on the weapons you have. (obviously) Extractors, firing pins, spare springs, ejectors, and anything small and easy to lose is a good start. Even the most expensive guns can be rendered useless if you break or lose a $3.00 spring.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

308 load 
180 gr SST / 
2.805 COL /
42.3 gr RL 15 
Remington Case
CCI BR2

SUB moa


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Have spare parts. What parts you should have on hand depends on the weapons you have. (obviously) Extractors, firing pins, spare springs, ejectors, and anything small and easy to lose is a good start. Even the most expensive guns can be rendered useless if you break or lose a $3.00 spring.


I can definitely testify to this. Especially the small easily lost parts. I still haven't found the little spring that flew out of an ar when I swapped out the standard pistol grip for a nice sticky magpul version. Now I have a full set of small parts for my ars and 1911s. Extractors, gas rings, springs, roll pins, etc.

Oh yeah, for the third time today: don't store your guns in soft cases.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

One that hit home today. Didn't happen to me, but at my home. 

A friend was messing with his single shot 12ga. He cleared it to disassemble, then reassembled it. He loaded the chamber, and went to put the mag in. He couldn't get the mag in, thought it had something to do with the trigger. Pulled the trigger, and now I have a half dollar sized hole in the side of my house (through the entertainment center, wall, and into the addition off that wall.)

My safety tip?? KEEP YOUR DAMN FINGERS OFF THE TRIGGER UNLESS YOU'RE GOING TO SHOOT SOMETHING!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yes, and when the value of your ammunition stash exceeds the purchase price of your house, it's OK to stop buying "stock up" rounds.
> 
> BTW I am not actually joking here.


 That is the sign it is time to slow down ,not stop


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

kevincali said:


> One that hit home today. Didn't happen to me, but at my home.
> 
> A friend was messing with his single shot 12ga. He cleared it to disassemble, then reassembled it. He loaded the chamber, and went to put the mag in. He couldn't get the mag in, thought it had something to do with the trigger. Pulled the trigger, and now I have a half dollar sized hole in the side of my house (through the entertainment center, wall, and into the addition off that wall.)
> 
> My safety tip?? KEEP YOUR DAMN FINGERS OFF THE TRIGGER UNLESS YOU'RE GOING TO SHOOT SOMETHING!!!!!!!


I am dying to know why he was putting a mag in a. Single shot 12 gauge.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

alterego said:


> I am dying to know why he was putting a mag in a. Single shot 12 gauge.


Bolt action


----------

